# Etakmit's Lawn Journal



## etakmit (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm going to start this prior to actually beginning to work on the lawn. This for now will be a point for me to document what's going on. Learn and maybe discuss my thoughts 

It's November 10th - usually by now we've had a freeze, snow, etc. We haven't. We've had a few overnights touch < 40 but that's about it. Its been 70+ this past week. Weird times.

In my welcome post I mentioned that my main focus will be my front yard (~1000 sq ft) for now. My rear yard is a MESS and with a dog and a trampoline that doesn't move - it'll stay that way until I have the front under control and in a good routine (giving me a good base to tackle the tougher project).

The front yard? It's a mish mash of grass and weed varieties. Lots of unevenness, bare spots - it's looking real good right now though 

The spring goal is to get a quick dethatch in and some overseeding (yeah I know - leading into summer not great, but it'll be sissy grass just to fill in). My big goal is figuring out regular watering - I'm bad it and I need to do better. Probably going to do some above ground irrigation sprinkler heads on a timer for now.

The other big thing is getting a fertilization routine in. Gonna spend my winter sorting out the path to take.

Plenty of fun in front of me


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome to TLF! With the above normal temperatures, your soil temps should allow for one more application of fertilizer. It should give you a jump start for next year. Urea 46-0-0 or Ammonium Sulfate 21-0-0 are your best bets (available at turf or farm suppliers), since they are completely fast release (100% water soluble Nitrogen). However, anything that you can find that is NOT mostly slow release will do. If you can find end of season sales, even better. Try not to get something with a high last number of the three numbers on the label, which is Potassium, because late season applications of Potassium can increase Snow Mold problems, from university studies. Good luck!


----------

